# New Presbyterian Journal: The Confessional Presbyterian



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2005)

I´m involved in a new journal that should be available in mid May. It is called *The Confessional Presbyterian* _A Journal for Discussion of Presbyterian Doctrine & Practice._The editors believe it contains some significant material. 
Contributing editors include from the PCA, J. Ligon Duncan, Ph.D., David W. Hall, Ph.D., and Wayne Sparkman, director of the PCA Historical Center, as well as John R. Muether (OPC), Alan Strange (OPC), Thomas G. Reid (RPCNA), and others. Subscriptions rates are: Individual (USA only) $18.00 and Library/Foreign $25.00.

Subscription info is at http://www.cpjournal.com where you may also subscribe online. The table of contents is posted as well as the full editorial to volume one, and submission requirements.

Tell all your friends! We are starting work now on the 2006 issue.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 6, 2005)

Just took a look at the site and the table of contents. Looks good! I think I'm going to have to break open the piggy bank.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2005)

I do believe it will reward the investment. All of it is good, but several articles are top notch; Dr. David Lachman's critique of R. J. Gore's doctoral dissertation against the regulative principle of worship is, for lack of a better word, devasting. Gore's later book, Covenantal Worship, was derived from the earlier paper. Fesko article on N. T. Wright is very good too.


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds good. So it will have a mix of old and new authors and articles? Another great periodical that follows this model is the FPCS magazine. I might subscribe to both.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear Chris,

That looks really good, but the thing is that iam from the Netherlands, so outside the US. How much is than the price of it. Let me know please !


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 6, 2005)

Iam sorry , i just saw that for 25,- it's for outside the US!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes! and that $25 covers USPS global priority shipping; ie you should have it in less than a week once it ships, as long as USPS ships to your country. 
On the reprint angle; while we may be reprinting some stuff; most if it is new and of the old stuff never before published. Hopefully more translation work too.


----------

